# Strange rings on image - Canon 5D IV + Tamron 85mm F1.8 VC lens



## blackcat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,

I just purchased a Tamron 85 f1.8 DI VC lens for my Canon 5D IV. The camera has the latest firmware (1.03). I'm experiencing a type of vignetting with circular rings on the image. I searched Google and this link is a similar issue except it is a Sigma lens with the same camera.

https://www.slrlounge.com/sigma-issues-lens-incompatibility-warning-canon-5d-mark-iv-eos-cameras/

Is there a fix for this.
Thanks


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 19, 2016)

Try the "fix" that seemed to work on the sigma lenses:
Setting some or all of these setting to disabled



> When using a SIGMA interchangeable lens for EOS, setting the corrections to [Disable] is recommended, as “Lens Correction” functions of the camera, such as *Peripheral illumination correction, Chromatic aberration correction, Diffraction correction and Distortion correction* are not supported.*


----------



## Stuart372 (Mar 22, 2018)

I had the same isssue with a Sigma Art 35mm 1.4 on. 5D Mk IV

Turning off all of the corrections fixed it


----------

